# Albumin vs. Gelatin Silver



## djsposse (May 11, 2004)

I'm trying to find out the process and appearance differences these two development methods. 

I have a matched set of 6 David F. Barry photos that have an origin somewhere in the early 1900s and I understand the determination of their value may have much to do with which process was used.

Does anyone know how I'd be able to tell which process was used from the current appearance of the photos?

Thanks!  djsposse


----------

